# Should they be darker by now



## topazicatzbet

I know they are only cheap test so not the best but a little concerned my lines should be darker by now. What does everyone think am I worrying for nothing.


----------



## MinnieMcMoose

I think they look fine, for cheapy tests. Sometimes they really don't get much darker. Congratulations x


----------



## Bevziibubble

They look good. Congratulations :)


----------



## xxmyheartxx

These take forever to darken up xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

Thanks. Today's looks much better. I used this brand with my last pregnancy and got a really good line at 9 dpo (def correct dates) and they darkened fairly quickly.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Lovely line x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Great lines!


----------



## saveme

Wonderful lines and congratulations


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Congratulations, beautiful lines!


----------

